# New to Blenheim



## JGJC

Hi All.

I am new to this site and thought I would give it a go as a way to meet some new people.
We have just moved to Blenheim from windy Wellington and are looking forward to settling down to a more small town lifestyle (we were in Nelson before Welly and loved it)
Are there any ex pats out there in Blenheim? Can you share what there is to do? especially for young kids, ours are 3 & 5.
Also we are a very sociable couple in our 30's so if anyone fancies a drink sometime, whether it be a coffee with the kids or a pint one night please feel free to give us a shout.
Thanks and looking forward to your replies


----------



## escapedtonz

JGJC said:


> Hi All. I am new to this site and thought I would give it a go as a way to meet some new people. We have just moved to Blenheim from windy Wellington and are looking forward to settling down to a more small town lifestyle (we were in Nelson before Welly and loved it) Are there any ex pats out there in Blenheim? Can you share what there is to do? especially for young kids, ours are 3 & 5. Also we are a very sociable couple in our 30's so if anyone fancies a drink sometime, whether it be a coffee with the kids or a pint one night please feel free to give us a shout. Thanks and looking forward to your replies


Hi JGJC,

Welcome to the forum.

We should hook you up with our friends who've just moved to Blenheim. 

They might not be there for long though as her hubby keeps dragging the family around for the sake of a mega pay rise and relocation package, but I suppose it pays for the live in au pair they insist on having!

Not sure they'd be able to stop at one pint so maybe the coffee meet would be the way to go.
Will PM you their details ay 😃

Ha ha!!!

Missing you guys. Windy Wellington is so quiet without you!

CBO x


----------



## Elenali

JGJC said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am new to this site and thought I would give it a go as a way to meet some new people.
> We have just moved to Blenheim from windy Wellington and are looking forward to settling down to a more small town lifestyle (we were in Nelson before Welly and loved it)
> Are there any ex pats out there in Blenheim? Can you share what there is to do? especially for young kids, ours are 3 & 5.
> Also we are a very sociable couple in our 30's so if anyone fancies a drink sometime, whether it be a coffee with the kids or a pint one night please feel free to give us a shout.
> Thanks and looking forward to your replies


Hi,

I have just moved to Picton from Germany with my Kiwi partner. I often go to Blenheim to go to Stadium 2000 to join the indoor cycling class or go swimming. I would love to join the dance classes there as well. Are you interested in sports? I am 32, no children yet &#55357;&#56869;, but I would love to have a child soon. I am a German and English teacher but haven't found work here yet, so I am quite bored. It would be great to hear from you and maybe explore Blenheim together.

Have a great day.
Elena


----------



## JGJC

ha ha I knew #escapedtonz was you!!!! miss you guys too


----------



## JGJC

Hi Elena
I am not very sporty would love to get back in shape so would be interested in giving some things a try, maybe we can get together for a coffee some time, I could bring the kids down to the waterfront in Picton as it looks fun for kids.

Jade


----------



## Elenali

Hi, sounds great. Yes, I guess your children will like the waterfront, let's just hope the sun will shine one day again 😥 I am at home, so just let me know when it is good for you to meet. I would love to give you my email address but somehow it won't let me send the message if the address is include, which is a pity. Have a great Easter Sunday with your family. Elena


----------



## escapedtonz

Elenali said:


> I would love to give you my email address but somehow it won't let me send the message if the address is included


All members need to make 5 posts before the PM facility is added to your profile which allows you to send and receive them.


----------



## ECHOLAKE

Hi there, I was wondering if you can tell me how things are going for you in Blenheim, have you and the children settled in? how are you finding Blenheim in general? We are looking at a move from CHCH and also have two children 3 and 5. Any info would be great =)


----------



## JGJC

Hi echo lake
We are settling in really well thanks, Blenheim is lovely. We have been renting up till now but are in the process of buying. We found the schools lovely when we visited them but you need to be aware of zones with some of them as the ones, springlands and witherlea are zoned and if you move out of zone they say you have to take your children out of that school, which we found quite disgusting so have chosen a non-zoned school which our daughter loves. There are lots of lovely kindly's, pre schools etc but I recommend visiting them as there were a few I walked out of knowing my son would not be happy there but we found a lovely kindly which he absolutely adores and has gone from a couple of afternoons to a couple of mornings to 5 mornings a week in the space of a couple of terms! Have You visited here? There are not a huge amount of things for kids to do here compared with the bigger cities but hopefully once the weather gets better we will get to explore a bit more of what Marlborough has to offer. Will you be coming to visit before you move? If you have any specific questions feel free to ask as we know only too well what it's like moving to a new place, this is the 4th place we have lived in 2 1/2 years!


----------



## ECHOLAKE

Thank you so much for your reply, I'm so glad to hear that things are going smoothly for you =)
We have moved a bit since the Earthquakes but the children were not in school or kindy so felt that It was less unsettling for them and more of an adventure.

Do you know much about Renwick, Springlands and Witherlea? My husband really likes the sound of out of town so is leaning towards Renwick.

We are going up for the weekend not this coming but the following, excited and nervous.


----------



## JGJC

Hi

All those schools have really good reputations and Renwick really stood out to us when we visited it, the school is quite big but still has a really friendly fun feel about it, if we had decided to live there I would not have thought twice about sending our daughter there. I have a friend who lives out in Renwick and she has just enrolled her daughter for when she turns 5 and she says the kindy is great too.
We visited Witherlea and again it was a nice school, the area is seen as very good, with lots of new build housing as well as the original ones too. Again I would have sent my daughter if I could have guaranteed we would stay in zone because they were quite adamant that if you move you have to remove the child from school. We never visited Springlands other than to pop in and ask about the zoning, again if you move out of zone you take the child out. A guy my husband works with has sent all 3 of his kids here and says its great. 
So really I think whichever area you choose you will have a great school to send your little ones too. The main problem is finding somewhere to live as there is not a great deal about at moment, so if you find somewhere you like, snap it up. Are you looking to rent or buy? 
Make sure you time the drive from Renwick it doesn't seem far but can take a while if you get stuck behind the wrong traffic but compared to commuting in the bigger cities it isn't really a big thing. 
Feel free to keep asking questions, I'll help if I can and shout out when you move up and we can get together with the kids for a coffee if you like.


----------

